# Flickr agrees to be acquired by SmugMug



## Braineack (Apr 24, 2018)

> *We’re excited to announce that Flickr has agreed to be acquired by SmugMug, the photography platform dedicated to visual storytellers.*
> SmugMug has a long history of empowering people who love photography and who want to improve their craft, making them a perfect fit for Flickr and our creative community. With SmugMug, we’ll continue to focus on you, the Flickr members who inspire us all with your work.
> 
> *Nothing will change immediately with regard to your Flickr account.* You will still access Flickr with your current login credentials and you will have the same Flickr experience as you do now. We will continue to work to make your Flickr experience even better.
> ...




we discuss this yet?


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 24, 2018)

Guess Verizon really didn't want Flickr ... thus the reason they were letting the support and development wane ...


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 24, 2018)

You missed the thread on Saturday: Flickr bought by Smugmug


----------



## BananaRepublic (Apr 29, 2018)

s


Braineack said:


> > *We’re excited to announce that Flickr has agreed to be acquired by SmugMug, the photography platform dedicated to visual storytellers.*
> > SmugMug has a long history of empowering people who love photography and who want to improve their craft, making them a perfect fit for Flickr and our creative community. With SmugMug, we’ll continue to focus on you, the Flickr members who inspire us all with your work.
> >
> > *Nothing will change immediately with regard to your Flickr account.* You will still access Flickr with your current login credentials and you will have the same Flickr experience as you do now. We will continue to work to make your Flickr experience even better.
> ...



Ya I hear the data harvesting machine turning over in the background


----------



## espresso2x (Apr 29, 2018)

The name Smugmug never appealed to me.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 29, 2018)

They agreed to be acquired? That's a new one! lol I didn't think usually there was much choice if a site's already owned by another company (or been sold and bought before). 

I hadn't seen all this the other day... I maybe have a header picture left on there and haven't been on in ages so I think I'll close mine out and see what happens. If I like whatever SmugMug does with it I can set up an account. Or not! lol I'll see... none of these online sites seem to last all that long (relatively).


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 30, 2018)

vintagesnaps said:


> They agreed to be acquired? That's a new one! lol I didn't think usually there was much choice if a site's already owned by another company (or been sold and bought before).
> 
> I hadn't seen all this the other day... I maybe have a header picture left on there and haven't been on in ages so I think I'll close mine out and see what happens. If I like whatever SmugMug does with it I can set up an account. Or not! lol I'll see... none of these online sites seem to last all that long (relatively).


options:
1 - shutter the operations as the parent company doesn't want it, or
2 - agree to let someone buy you

Thus, they agreed to be acquired ...


----------

